# Nissan 2500 NV SV Or 3500 SV HD



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

I wanted to know anyone opinion on Nissan NV High Roof Van either 2500 V6 or 2500 V8 , or 3500 V6 or V8 . Has anyone drove this truck for plumbing service are they reliable how is it in the long Run ?

Thank you 
The happy plunger Inc.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I never drove one of those, but just as general advice, go with the bigger engine, once you load that baby up, the best way to kill an engine is to make it over work all the time, you wont get the best mileage, but a fully loaded service truck is not for getting high mpg...and if the drive line lasts more years to being heavier duty,,you got your money back on the gas loss...


----------

